# Vereinsarbeit und Vorstrafen



## Bootnutzer (4. März 2022)

Guten Mittag,
aus aktuellem Anlass frage ich hier nach, wie es mit Vorstandsarbeit und Vorstrafen bei euch im Verein aussieht.
Bei uns wird bei der Aufnahme in den Verein eine "Unbescholtenheit" vorraus gesetzt.
Jetzt hat sich ein Mitglied für Vorstandsarbeit gemeldet, der zur Zeit für 2 Jahre auf Bewährung ist.
Gibt es dazu in anderen Vereinen diesbezüglich Regelungen?
Schließlich ist ein verurteilter Steuerbetrüger auch Präsident eines der größten Fußballvereine. Also scheint das prinzipiell erstmal kein Problem zu sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. März 2022)

Bootnutzer schrieb:


> Guten Mittag,
> aus aktuellem Anlass frage ich hier nach, wie es mit Vorstandsarbeit und Vorstrafen bei euch im Verein aussieht.
> Bei uns wird bei der Aufnahme in den Verein eine "Unbescholtenheit" vorraus gesetzt.
> Jetzt hat sich ein Mitglied für Vorstandsarbeit gemeldet, der zur Zeit für 2 Jahre auf Bewährung ist.
> ...


Hallo,

also ich wäre da skeptisch. Einen wegen Betrug, Unterschlagung oder Diebstahl verurteilten würde man vermutlich ungern in der Verwaltung sehen.
Zu anderen Fällen halte ich mich mal zurück, da ich bei solchen Sachen ziemlich kleinlich bin und wahrscheinlich schlecht als Massstab dienen kann.
Aber 2 Jahre auf Bewährung ist schon eine Hausnummer (meinen Juristen). Die Allgemeinheit hält so etwas meist für einen besseren Freispruch.
Und der U. H. ist halt ein ganz ein Ausgschamter (wie wir hier sagen) und als Massstab taugt der auch nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. März 2022)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es solche Vorgaben bei uns nur in Bezug auf die Jugendgruppe. Wer hier als Betreuer aktiv sein möchte (auch wenn es nur für ein Zeltlager ist) muss ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber 2 Jahre auf Bewährung ist schon eine Hausnummer


Ich lese das so, dass die Bewährungszeit 2 Jahre beträgt, nicht die eigentliche Strafe.

Unter 2 Jahre Bewährungszeit kann  das Gericht m.W. gar nicht gehen.

Welche Straftat verübt wurde und wie hoch das Strafmaß war, geht aus dem Posting nicht hervor.

Ob man glaubt, dass jemand Vertrauen verdient und für den Verein wertvolle Arbeit leisten wird, hängt vermutlich immer vom Einzelfall ab.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich lese das so, dass die Bewährungszeit 2 Jahre beträgt, nicht die eigentliche Strafe.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

wenn es so ist wie Du schreibst, kann es auch etwas harmloser sein. Ein Kartelbekannter von mir bekam das auch mal, als er zum dritten Mal betrunken auf dem Fahrrad erwischt wurde. Strafe: 1200 Euro, zwei Monate mit Bewährung und dies zwei Jahre zur Bewährung. Dazu war der Führerschein weg, nicht als Strafe sondern wegen Unzuverlässigkeit im Zusammenhang mit dem Alkoholgenuss (oder etwas ehrlicher: Alkoholgesaufe). Die Neuerteilung des Führerscheins wurde von einer MPU abhängig gemacht - der hat bis heute keinen Führerschein mehr und das ganze ist schon rund 15 Jahre her.
Aber in der Verwaltung von meinem Angelverein möchte ich den auch nicht haben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2022)

Hallo,

würde für mich stark davon abhängen weswegen er eine Bewährungsstrafe bekommen hat und für welches Amt er sich einbringen möchte. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Bootnutzer (4. März 2022)

Bewährung heißt eigentlich Gefängnisstrafe, die zur Bewährung ausgesetzt ist. Im beschriebenen Fall geht es um Paragraph 174Stgb. Allerdings geht es nicht um Jugendarbeit sondern Vereinsleitung.
Es geht mir mehr darum zu erfahren, wie andere Vereine so etwas sehen und ob es entsprechende Passagen in der Satzung gibt. Den anderen Vorstandsmitgliedern ist die Vorstrafe bekannt.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2022)

Ich wollte jemanden mit einem solchen Delikt nicht mal im Verein haben, geschweige denn im Vorstand?
Das ist schon was anderes, als mal besoffen den Führerschein zu verlieren, was mir selbst auch schon passiert ist.

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. März 2022)

Er ist noch auf Bewährung laut des Eingangspostings... Das heißt, dass er dem Staat gegenüber noch seine Sühne und Zuverlässigkeit über Zeitraum X schuldet. 

Ist dieser Zeitraum verstrichen, ist dieses Vergehen gesühnt- Punkt! 

Vor Ablauf dieses Zeitraums würde ich ihm keinen Zugang zu irgendwelchen Positionen oder Ämtern gewähren - ebenfalls Punkt!


----------



## Bootnutzer (4. März 2022)

Nur am Rande: Zumindest für die Jugendarbeit gibt's da keinen Punkt. Der Eintrag im Führungszeugnis bleibt extrem lange und Jugendarbeit ist damit fast auf ewig verschlossen.

Da es hier um eine Vereinsleitung und nicht Jugendarbeit geht, ist das etwas anderes und nicht direkt vergleichbar.


----------



## Justin123 (4. März 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich wollte jemanden mit einem solchen Delikt nicht mal im Verein haben, geschweige denn im Vorstand?
> Das ist schon was anderes, als mal besoffen den Führerschein zu verlieren, was mir selbst auch schon passiert ist.
> 
> Jürgen


Besoffen Auto fahren und andere damit in Gefahr zu bringen ist also nichts schlimmes? Aaaaha


----------



## yukonjack (4. März 2022)

Kommt doch drauf an welche Aufgabe er im Vorstand übernehmen will und was sein Vergehen war. Möchte nicht wissen wie viele Jahre Knast bei uns im Verein rumlaufen. (wenn auch nicht im Vorstand).


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2022)

Fast jeder hat eine zweite Chance verdient... wenn ihr gut mit ihm zurecht kommt, und er sich vorher schon aktiv ins Vereinsleben eingebracht hat...
Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein....


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. März 2022)

Holla,

bei uns war mal der Gerätewart sogar ein EX-Knacki der war wegen Diebstahl / Raub eingesessen. Der hat aber für den Verein geglüht da hat alles gepasst uns ist nix weg gekommen liegt aber auch schon über 30 Jahre zurück. Das der im Knast war ist erst später rausgekommen und es wurde da auch nichts geändert.
Wir haben so etwas nicht in der Satzung und bei uns ist es aber auch so, dass ja keiner mehr etwas im Vorstand machen will.
Man muss das einfach abwägen wie die Person ist aber ein No Go wär ganz klar wenn der wegen Körperverletzung bestraft wurde.

Grussen Michael


----------



## daci7 (4. März 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Fast jeder hat eine zweite Chance verdient... wenn ihr gut mit ihm zurecht kommt, und er sich vorher schon aktiv ins Vereinsleben eingebracht hat...
> Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein....


174 Stgb ist weder besoffen Auto fahren, noch Steuern oder Würstchen klauen. 
Ich schließe mich Taxidermist an. Ich würde nicht mit ihm zusammenarbeiten können.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2022)

Deshalb habe ich es auf "Fast jeder..." begrenzt. Wer wegen §174 verurteilt wird, gehört auf ewig weggesperrt....


----------



## Floma (4. März 2022)

Habt ihr in eurer Satzung nur die Unbescholtenheit aufgeführt oder auch den konkreten strafrechtlichen Kontext?
Wenn der Begriff ohne Spezifizierung steht und der aktuelle Vorstand den Bewerber mehrheitlich unbescholten bewertet, erfüllt er meiner Einschätzung nach die satzungsmäßige Voraussetzung. Somit ist die Hauptversammlung am Zuge, mittels Wahl über das Amt zu entscheiden. Der Hinterzimmer-Anteil muss in meinen Augen so klein wie möglich bleiben (Edit: bei der Postenbesetzung). 

Bei uns würde ich das theoretisch genau so handhaben. Wir haben den Passus aber gar nicht in der Satzung.


----------



## Bertone (4. März 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich wollte jemanden mit einem solchen Delikt nicht mal im Verein haben, geschweige denn im Vorstand?
> Das ist schon was anderes, als mal besoffen den Führerschein zu verlieren, was mir selbst auch schon passiert ist.
> 
> Jürgen


Das ist exakt solange etwas anderes, bis man neben der zerissenen Leiche des Bruders steht, sogar als Laie weiß, dass nichts mehr getan werden kann, und alles nur wegen eines besoffenen Arschlochs, das nicht fähig ist seinen Alkoholkonsum entsprechend zu steuern.


----------



## daci7 (4. März 2022)

Bertone schrieb:


> Das ist exakt solange etwas anderes, bis man neben der zerissenen Leiche des Bruders steht, sogar als Laie weiß, dass nichts mehr getan werden kann, und alles nur wegen eines besoffenen Arschlochs, das nicht fähig ist seinen Alkoholkonsum entsprechend zu steuern.


Nein, es ist etwas anderes.
Es gibt eine riesen Spannbreite in beiden Fällen, klar. Aber während Trunkenheit am Steuer eben oft glimpflich ausgeht tut es das bei sexuellem Missbrauch Schuzbefohlener eben nie.
Ich will hier explizit keine Lanze brechen für beteunkenes Fahren aber es ist eben trotzdem ein riesiger Unterschied.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2022)

Aber das hat ja nun nichts mehr mit der allgemeinen Frage von Bootnutzer zu tun, wie in anderen Vereinen mit dem Thema umgegangen wird.


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Aber das hat ja nun nichts mehr mit der allgemeinen Frage von Bootnutzer zu tun, wie in anderen Vereinen mit dem Thema umgegangen wird.


Die Frage war ja ursprünglich auf Vorstrafe gerichtet. 
Und dann kommt raus, dass es um Missbrauch Schutzbefohlener geht. 
Da hat sich das Thema gedreht. 
War wohl erstmal nicht so wichtig für den TE, dies zu erwähnen. 

Für den Verein kann ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass man sich der Tragweite bewusst sein muss. 
Es folgen evtl Vereinsaustriite, Eltern melden verständlicherweise ihre Kinder nicht neu an, Vereinsheim oder Eigentum wird evtl mit bösen Wörtern beschmiert. Und, und, und. 
Möchte man das? 

Die Frage würde ich mir aber gar nicht mehr stellen. 
Ich könnte und würde so jemanden nicht in den Verein lassen, geschweige arbeiten lassen und alles dafür tun, dass es nicht so kommt. 

Wenn für den TE und den Verein es rein darum geht, dass eine Vorstrafe nicht so das Problem ist, da ja auch ein Steuerbetrüger einen Verein führt, na dann los. 

Allein der Vergleich macht mich fassungslos.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2022)

Bootnutzer schrieb:


> Bewährung heißt eigentlich Gefängnisstrafe, die zur Bewährung ausgesetzt ist. Im beschriebenen Fall geht es um Paragraph 174Stgb. Allerdings geht es nicht um Jugendarbeit sondern Vereinsleitung.
> Es geht mir mehr darum zu erfahren, wie andere Vereine so etwas sehen und ob es entsprechende Passagen in der Satzung gibt. Den anderen Vorstandsmitgliedern ist die Vorstrafe bekannt.


Ok, das habe ich überlesen...   mein Fehler.


----------



## Floma (4. März 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Habt ihr in eurer Satzung nur die Unbescholtenheit aufgeführt oder auch den konkreten strafrechtlichen Kontext?
> Wenn der Begriff ohne Spezifizierung steht und der aktuelle Vorstand den Bewerber mehrheitlich unbescholten bewertet, erfüllt er meiner Einschätzung nach die satzungsmäßige Voraussetzung. Somit ist die Hauptversammlung am Zuge, mittels Wahl über das Amt zu entscheiden. Der Hinterzimmer-Anteil muss in meinen Augen so klein wie möglich bleiben (Edit: bei der Postenbesetzung).
> 
> Bei uns würde ich das theoretisch genau so handhaben. Wir haben den Passus aber gar nicht in der Satzung.


Ich muss mich ergänzen, da ich den 174 StGB im weiteren Thread-Verlauf überlesen habe. Ändert an meiner Antwort aber nichts, da ich absolut sicher bin, dass der Vorstand, dem ich angehöre, im Fall einer Unbescholtenheits-Klausel selbige direkt absprechen würde und im tatsächlichen Fall ohne solche Klausel dem Mitglied zum Austritt raten würde und für den Posten einen eigenen, offen unterstützen Kandidaten  stellen würde.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2022)

Wenn jemand meine Kinder anpacken würde, käme ich sicher nicht mit Bewährung davon...


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2022)

Man kann ja viel durch gehen lassen, Falsch parken, schummeln bei der Steuer... auch verwerflich ohne Frage.. Aber bei Kindern ist schluß. Keine Gnade.


----------



## Bootnutzer (4. März 2022)

Bevor das in die falsche Richtung geht. Der 174 ist weit gefasst und es geht auch um Lehrer/Trainer/ Vater - Schutzbefohlene Beziehung unter 18 Jähriger.
2 Jahre Bewährung gibt's nicht für Dinge wie Vergewaltigung oder schwere Übergriffe an Kindern unter 14 oder 16, da geht jemand sofort weg.
Die anderen Mitglieder in der Spitze wissen und akzeptieren das. Eigentlich müsste in Satzungen ein Passus zu finden sein, der das verbietet oder stark einschränkt. Bei uns gilt dies für Mitglieder bei der Aufnahme allgemein, aber nicht für den Vorstand direkt.
Deswegen interessiert mich, ob das überall so ist.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2022)

Recht hin , Recht her... dein eigenes Bauchgefühl sollte dir sagen wie du damit in deinem Verein damit umgehen solltest.
Ich habe nicht die Rechte dazu, darum bitte ich nun einen Mod, das hier nun zu schließen.


----------



## Bootnutzer (15. März 2022)

Das Thema ist abgeschlossen. Trotz der Vorstrafe, die den Mitgliedern bekannt ist, ist die Wahl aufgrund seiner guten Arbeit erfolgreich verlaufen. Damit ist das Thema auch erledigt, da es in der Satzung keinen Ausschlussgrund gibt. Nur die Jugendarbeit ist aufgrund der Vorstrafe tabu.
Offensichtlich gibt es auch in den anderen Vereinen keinen Paragraphen in der Satzung, der die Unbescholtenheit des Vorstands voraus setzt.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (15. März 2022)

Bootnutzer schrieb:


> Offensichtlich gibt es auch in den anderen Vereinen keinen Paragraphen in der Satzung, der die Unbescholtenheit des Vorstands voraus setzt.


Habe gerade einmal in der Satzung meines Vereins nachgelesen. Hier gibt es tatsächlich zwei Paragraphen, die zumindest in diese Richtung gehen.

§3 Mitgliedschaft
Ordentliche Mitglieder dürfen nicht wegen Fischerei- oder Umweltschutzvergehen rechtskräftig verurteilt und bestraft worden sein ... dürfen nicht aus einer anderen Fischereiorganisation wegen ungebührlichen Verhaltens oder aus anderen Gründen ausgeschlossen worden sein.

§6 Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft
Ein Mitglied des Vereins kann ausgeschlossen werden, wenn es gröblich

gegen die Interessen des Vereins handelt und die Ehre des Vereins in der Öffentlichkeit schädigt
durch sein Verhalten im Verein Anstoß erregt oder das Vereinsansehen schädigt
von ordentlichen Gerichten wegen eines Vergehens oder Verbrechens rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde und deshalb ein weiterer Verbleib im Verein nicht mehr tragbar ist.
Parapgrah 6 ist eine Kann-Bestimmung. Es gibt dann noch einen Zusatz, wann ein Mitglied ausgeschlossen werden MUSS. Das trifft aber nur zu, wenn es wegen Verstoß gegen das Fischereirecht oder ein Umweltschutzgesetz verurteilt wurde.


----------



## Bootnutzer (16. März 2022)

Bei uns wird die Unbescholtenheit pauschal bei der Aufnahme vorausgesetzt und nicht weiter erläutert. Wer aber schon Mitglied ist, kann, muss aber nicht ausgeschlossen werden.
Ich könnte dort auch nicht mitarbeiten und überlege sogar, deswegen aus dem Verein auszutreten.

Den anderen ist diese Verurteiltung bekannt, aber solange das Vorstandsmitglied gute Arbeit liefert, scheint es allen egal zu sein.
Wie ich schon schrieb, ist das Thema für mich abgeschlossenen und kann von mir aus auch geschlossen werden.
Vielen Dank für die Einblicke in den anderen Vereinssatzungen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (16. März 2022)

Ich würd den Typen ansprechen,und den Fragen was er gemacht hat,bzw was ihm vorgeworfen wurde.
Anhand dessen würde ich entscheiden  
Nicht jeder "Gangster" ist ein schlechter Mensch,und nicht jeder Richter,Cop oder was auch immer ein guter.
Und wer vorbestraft ist,is nicht automatisch Täter.Genauso wie jemand der ne weiße Weste hat,kein unschuldiger,braver Mensch sein muss.
Daher mein Tipp,sprich den offen und enrlich an,check seine Reaktion darauf,und entscheide dann nach Bauchgefühl


----------



## Mescalero (16. März 2022)

Ist doch schon entschieden. 
Und der Paragraph, nach dem er verurteilt wurde, ist bekannt. Irgendwo wurde es erwähnt.


----------



## Captain_H00k (16. März 2022)

Ja i know Mescalero ,aber so hat er nochmal ne andere Perspektive.
Und ein Paragraph sagt ja erstmal nix aus,außer grob worum es ging.Vielleicht wurde er ja _ge-kachelmannt_ oder _ge-türckt ,_falls sich an die Kollegen noch jemand erinnert


----------



## angler1996 (16. März 2022)

Wie definiert sich eigentlich "unbescholten"?
Jura wo?


----------



## Bootnutzer (16. März 2022)

Soll ich dem Verurteilten mehr glauben als dem Richter mit den entsprechenden Gutachten? Der Verurteilte wird mir nicht mehr erzählen als dem Richter und den Anwälten.

Vielleicht ist er unschuldig, aber wahrscheinlich ist es aber nicht, dass jemand einfach so verurteilt wird. Das ist ein dermaßen heftiger Lebenseinschnitt inkl. Berufsverbote, dass kein Richter das Urteil leichtfertig verhängen wird.


----------



## angler1996 (16. März 2022)

Was ist unbescholten?


----------



## Captain_H00k (16. März 2022)

Bootnutzer hat doch niemand gesagt Du sollte von seiner Unschuld ausgehen 
Du bist ja schon unsicher wie Du damit umgehen sollst,deswegen vermute ich hast Du den thread gestartet,um mal andere Meinungen einzuholen.
Ich sagte ja anfangs,ich würde ihn einfach mal höflich drauf ansprechen.Vielleicht erstmal fragen ob es ok wäre wenn ihr einfach mal unter 2 Anglern ein offenes Wort drüber sprechen könnt.
Glaube dann würde sich einiges aufklären.Und wenn nicht,weißt Du denke ich auch was Du dann davon zu halten hast.

Glaube wenn ich in so ner Lage wäre, würde ich es selber zumindest ungefähr wissen wollen was bei dem los ist / war.
Wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben,mit jemand der bewusst gewisse Dinge getan hat, möchte man nicht zusammen in so nem Verein sein !
Aber es gibt heutzutage viele Fälle,wo das gar nicht eindeutig ist,und sich ja oftmals auch im Nachinein als falsch herausgestellt hat.
So fair sollte man als Mensch finde ich sein.
Und mit ein bisschen Menschenkenntnis und Bauchgefühl,wird man anhand von der Reaktion und Antwort definitiv seine Schlüsse ziehen können


----------



## Astacus74 (20. März 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich wollte jemanden mit einem solchen Delikt nicht mal im Verein haben, geschweige denn im Vorstand?







Bootnutzer schrieb:


> Da es hier um eine Vereinsleitung und nicht Jugendarbeit geht, ist das etwas anderes und nicht direkt vergleichbar.



Nur Vereinsleitung, schon gut dann hat er ja nichts mit der Jugend zu tun, dann ist alles Sicher.
Spätestens wenn es sich rumspricht (und das wird es) sieht es anders aus, wenn ich wüßte das so eine Person in meinem Verein
im Vorstand sitzt und nicht geht dann werde ich gehen.
Bei diesem Thema gibt es nur Schwarz oder weiß.



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> bei uns war mal der Gerätewart sogar ein EX-Knacki der war wegen Diebstahl / Raub eingesessen. Der hat aber für den Verein geglüht da hat alles gepasst uns ist nix weg gekommen liegt aber auch schon über 30 Jahre zurück. Das der im Knast war ist erst später rausgekommen und es wurde da auch nichts geändert.
> Wir haben so etwas nicht in der Satzung und bei uns ist es aber auch so, dass ja keiner mehr etwas im Vorstand machen will.
> Man muss das einfach abwägen wie die Person ist aber ein No Go wär ganz klar wenn der wegen Körperverletzung bestraft wurde.



Ich will das nicht schön reden das ist aber was ganz anders als Paragraph 174Stgb und Körperverletzung ist nicht gleich 
Körperverletzung



hanzz schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja ursprünglich auf Vorstrafe gerichtet.
> Und dann kommt raus, dass es um Missbrauch Schutzbefohlener geht.
> Da hat sich das Thema gedreht.
> War wohl erstmal nicht so wichtig für den TE, dies zu erwähnen.
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht sagen



Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Man kann ja viel durch gehen lassen, Falsch parken, schummeln bei der Steuer... auch verwerflich ohne Frage.. Aber bei Kindern ist schluß. Keine Gnade.







Bootnutzer schrieb:


> Das Thema ist abgeschlossen. Trotz der Vorstrafe, die den Mitgliedern bekannt ist, ist die Wahl aufgrund seiner guten Arbeit erfolgreich verlaufen. Damit ist das Thema auch erledigt, da es in der Satzung keinen Ausschlussgrund gibt. Nur die Jugendarbeit ist aufgrund der Vorstrafe tabu.
> Offensichtlich gibt es auch in den anderen Vereinen keinen Paragraphen in der Satzung, der die Unbescholtenheit des Vorstands voraus setzt.



Das wäre der Grund um auszutreten und mich von den Mitgliedern abzugrenzen die ihn gewählt haben da wünsch ich euch 
viel Spaß damit.
So ein Verein kann mir gestohlen bleiben, das sagt ja auch viel zu der Moral im Verein aus...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bootnutzer (20. März 2022)

Der Vorstand kennt ja das Urteil und die meisten Mitglieder auch, die die Wahl getroffen haben. Ich war mit meiner Gegenstimme bei der Wahl in der absoluten Minderheit. Wundert mich sehr und erinnert mich an die Kirche. Nach dem Prinzip,: Hauptsache wir haben einen.

Bleibe aufgrund der Gewässer im Verein und halte mich von allen anderen Dingen dort fern.


----------

